# Los Angeles, CA...dumbos and standards, web store SALE



## RockstarRats (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Something is wrong with my site builder right now, but I have dumbo boys and standard eared girls still needing a permanent homes. If you would like to see photos, please e-mail me at:

[email protected]

There are four dumbo eared boys, and five black and agouti hooded girls with standard ears. 

We are also having our web store SALE right now. Those who adopt or have adopted in the past are eligible for our Rockstar family discount! 

Come visit our site or shoot over an e-mail. 

www.rockstarrats.com

Thanks everyone!


----------

